
Tupelo as it relates to IPLD and IPFS - antigizmo
https://medium.com/@tobowers/under-the-hood-tupelo-uses-ipld-libp2p-and-it-also-makes-use-of-bitswap-2d8007ba664c
======
toomim
This article says it's making a "DLT". But it doesn't define what a "DLT" is.

Great.

~~~
tyingq
Distributed Ledger Technology. Maybe a new way of saying "block chain" without
the current negative connotation?

~~~
ddrdrck_
A DLT does not have to be a blockchain. It could use a directed acyclic graph
for example (e.g. iota)

~~~
georgyo
In this case, there is a proof of stake utility token, buried deep in their
docs, so it is a block chain.

None is their examples mention the token, which is a bit odd.

